# What do you like to listen to?



## littlegreyfox (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you get into the new music or do you listen to the golden oldies? I like a bit of both, Sinatra and Elvis to some more modern tastes that my daughter listens to! How about you?


----------



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to say I really enjoy whatever's on Radio 2! The station introduced me to Gotye and Lana Del Ray, both great artists!! I also love Sinatra and Elvis.

SBC


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a post going with a poll...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/49-What-Type-of-Music-Do-You-Enjoy


----------



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I listen to Gold all the time, it's a great station. I also love light classical music.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

If I'm home I listen to anything before 1990 pretty much, I love classical music along with playing it, but can't stand rap.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 24, 2012)

Classical music from the likes of Beethoven, Chopin, Mozart, Bach, Paganini. I also enjoy some jazz and soft rock every now and then. Music is the food of the soul in my opinion.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2012)

Mostly classicial music that we have in CD's.........

Unfortunately, we only have 2 radio stations where we live.
One strictly country and one local that plays a mixture of everything that they call "light rock"........


----------



## Trevor (Jul 8, 2012)

I never liked country, It's so melacolic for the most part and i dont like feeling that way.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2012)

Trevor.
I agree with you and that is why we don't listen to country.

Although I must admit that our local girl has made it BIG in the country music field. We have a local girl named Eileen Edwards that is known the world over for her crossover country music. We often see her walking the streets of our village during the agricultural fair week-end. I have spoken to her a few times and I find her a very down to earth person. Not snobbish at all.......

Oh, you are asking "who is Eileen Edwards??????

You probably know her as ..... Shania Twain .......


----------



## Trevor (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow steve that is really great. She is a beautiful woman and she does seem very down to earth.

It's good to know there are still good people in the world.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

When I want quality I listen to classical or 50s crooners (although that's just a bit before my time) like Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin and others of that era. When I'm doing something active I like disco. The beat just makes you want to move! I also enjoy big band music, country and even rap if the language is clean and inoffensive. In other words, I'm an equal opportunity listener.

I'm not terribly crazy about hard rock but Elvis, The Stones and other 60s rock is enjoyable. You know, the "American Bandstand" stuff!


----------



## loriann (Oct 24, 2012)

I like to listen to a lot of classical music. I also listen to some john coltrane and good oldies music. Sometimes I listen to country when Im going on a road trip and there is nothing else on the radio. I can listen to pretty much anything if it sounds good.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

I enjoy listening to different types of music. Oldies music of course..music from the 1920s to the 1970s, and then there's jazz and blues such as Charlie "Yardbird" Parker, Billie Holiday, and Stéphane Grappelli, the French jazz violinist. David Benoit (jazz pianist) is a favorite of mine. Of course there's also Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin too! At night when I need to relax, I listen to a "New Age" music channel on our TV station lineup. I love classical music too.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

Just  heard Marvin Gayes"s "What's Going On" on YouTube.   38 minutes of what sounds like jazz meets blues meets protest song of the sixties.

Then relaxed to Eric Clapton unplugged...the whole album without interruption!


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll listen to almost anything but rap.  I have my oldies days, my classical days, my opera days, my country days, my jazz days.  Today is an oldies day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2019)

I love listening to music. My favorite singers are Elvis Presley,Roy Orbison,Dean Martin and Johnny Mathis.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 4, 2019)

Tend to graduate towards the oldies.Apart from the Corrs and Catalonia and Katie Melua not really up on anything after the eighties.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 4, 2019)

As the former bandleader of, "The most versatile dance band in the universe!," I like to listen to all good music, from classical to hip-hop, and all points in between.


----------

